# Picking Up A 26rks Friday



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Folks, my name is Roger from St. Louis and I am becoming an Outbacker. I canceled my deal on a Zeppelin because of all I read and signed a new deal on an 07 26RKS. I am towing with an Expy with a 5.4 Triton,4x4, 3.73 rear end.

I got mine for about 17.5K, is that a fair price? Also, please give me the good, the bad and the ugly on the Outbacks, inquiring minds need to know.

Are there any "must haves" that I need to pick up immediately? I am picking it up Friday and leaving to go camping immediately, perhaps to Bardstown Ky. for the bourbon festival.

The two biggest reasons I cancelled were 1. because I wanted the support of a local dealer if warranty issues come up and 2. I have heard that the Zepps just fall apart to darn fast. Think I made the right decision? Come on folks, let me have it.

Roger W.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome RogerW









Congratulations on your new 26RKS - that is a nice model. We have the 26RLS and just love it.

As far as must haves - MaxAir Vents should be your first purchase so that you can leave the vents open to get rid of some of the new smell.

Hope you make many wonderful memories in your new "Outback"

Happy Camping!!!


----------



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

mjatalley said:


> Welcome RogerW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Kindly MJ, any quirks I need to know about with this beauty?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Roger!









Welcome to Outbackers!
Sounds like you did very well on the price. Great decision to go with the Outback








All I know about my Outback so far is the "good" I haven't witnesses anything bad or ugly yet (knock on wood)








The best part is knowing that we all have "us" here on the forum to help if anything bad or ugly does happen.

There's a checklist somewhere...hopefully someone here can direct you to it.

Have a great time on Friday and let us know how everything goes with your pdi and first camping trip.

Enjoy and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi Roger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dawn, I am happy to be here, buying these things unfortunately isn't as easy as buying a car because the prices are a big unknown and the MSRP's are set by the dealers and not the manufacturer. I am a hard bargainer but it is hard to do if you don't have a baseline. Kind if like buying cars in the pre-internet days...lol

Hopefuly someone will point me to the PDI checklist. I have one from somewhere else but you can never have too much info


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RogerW said:


> Hi Roger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dawn, I am happy to be here, buying these things unfortunately isn't as easy as buying a car because the prices are a big unknown and the MSRP's are set by the dealers and not the manufacturer. I am a hard bargainer but it is hard to do if you don't have a baseline. Kind if like buying cars in the pre-internet days...lol

Hopefuly someone will point me to the PDI checklist. I have one from somewhere else but you can never have too much info
[/quote]
Hi Roger,
If you really want to know how you did on bargaining, call Lakeshore RV in Michigan for their price on your Outback model, then add $1.25 per mile delivery...that's usually how most here suggest a good place to start pricing.

Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...FAQ.html?200613

Here ya go

Good, bad and ugly.

Outbacks are all good, No one has ever had a bad time at a rally, Ugly?, wait till you see how pretty an Outback looks in your mirror









Welcome to the forum, hope you join a rally someday. Lots of luck with the TT

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> No one has ever had a bad time at a rally, Ugly?,


John,

any special reason you put "rally" and "ugly" in the same sentence?







Just whom were your referring to?









Roger W,

WELCOME!!!

Enjoy your new TT.

I spent many hap...er, days in the St. Louis area.

Mark


----------



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...FAQ.html?200613
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> ...


Thanks John, I am sure you will see me someday, come on down to the Bardstown Ky. Bourbon Fest this weekend...lol


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Roger that is a great model, if I should say so myself.







I have had mine for almost a year now, and knock on wood, I have not had any problems at all.







I have camped in it about 15 times and everything if working great. The Outback is one tuff TT.







Just get out on the road and enjoy it.

If you are ever down in the pan handle of Florida, let me know. There is a campground down here you will not beleive. Check out the Southeastern Summer Rally 06 pictures.









Leon


----------



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> > No one has ever had a bad time at a rally, Ugly?,
> 
> 
> John,
> ...


I know what you mean Mark, I have been up here for around 18 years and I still wonder what I am doing here


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& congratulations







Excellent choice in models, we have the same one







I have to concur w/ crawfish we've been out this year about 15 times as well without a glitch!!

You forgot to mention the #3 reason why you bought an outback







................

US of course ........at Outbackers.com









Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> & congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys







...now all I need is for someone to tell me I'm not an idiot for towing that trailer with my TV


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RogerW said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope - its a good idea. Most of us tow our TTs with a TV







sorry - couldn't resist.

I can't help with the TV piece - but I seem to have (almost) missed the opportunity to welcome you to the Tribe. We're completing our 1st year with our 1st TT (thank goodness its an Outback!!!!) and, I must say, it has been a whole new world of fun!!! Time to get out there and do some camping!!!


----------



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope - its a good idea. Most of us tow our TTs with a TV







sorry - couldn't resist.

I can't help with the TV piece - but I seem to have (almost) missed the opportunity to welcome you to the Tribe. We're completing our 1st year with our 1st TT (thank goodness its an Outback!!!!) and, I must say, it has been a whole new world of fun!!! Time to get out there and do some camping!!!
[/quote]

Thanks Much Wolf


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Roger,

I think you made a wise choice switching from the Zepp to the Outback. We looked at both, and they just are not even in the same league!

As far as must haves, I alway encourage people to install a QuickieFlush in their black tank BEFORE they use it the first time. It really is a great product, and installing in a virgin tank is much more pleasant experience than in a tank that has been around the block, if you know what I mean!
















Secondly, you are going to want a power tongue jack. You can get by without it (we did on our first trip), but you will sure want it before the second trip! May as well get it now.









Good luck with your PDI. Give it your full attention, and you should be fine!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your new purchase! and Welcome! The Expedition was a good TV for us. Its not so good for a 31RQS, but Ford happened to have a vehicle available that could handle the job! V-10! Now there is no doubt who's towing and who's being towed! Good to hear from you and again, welcome!


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Roger, I'm about 4 hours North of you. We also are proud owners of a 2006 RKS. We really love our TT and wouldn't trade it for anything. I can't keep the DW out of it she likes it so much. We ran into a few gliches along the way but nothing we haven't been able to work out by ourselves.

If you run into anything you think I should know just holler at me on here or PM me.

See you in the campground.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome RogerW to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RKS

Don


----------



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congratulations on your new purchase! and Welcome! The Expedition was a good TV for us. Its not so good for a 31RQS, but Ford happened to have a vehicle available that could handle the job! V-10! Now there is no doubt who's towing and who's being towed! Good to hear from you and again, welcome!


Thank ya kindly, the anticipation is building, I pick her up tomorrow at 1:30


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome, I just picked up our trailer yesterday 28rsds so I know what you are about to go through. Information overload














If you search this forum and use google we found loads of info on things to check etc...
The best advice I can probably give you if to use a video camera. I did not directy film everything, things like the awning use is a must though. But even when not directly filming a held the camera with the lens cap on just to get the voice. My tech was very good and gave me lots of little tip bits which I will be able to relisten to my hearts content!!!!
Enjoy
Dave..


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!

Have a great day!

...


> now all I need is for someone to tell me I'm not an idiot for towing that trailer with my TV


OK, I'll bite.....you're not an idiot.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Todays the BIG day







Enjoy the day


----------



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Todays the BIG day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIPPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, I FEEL LIKE A PUPPY WIGGLING AT THE FRONT DOOR


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RogerW said:


> Thanks Doug, what's a quikie flush?


Roger,

A QuikieFlush is a cleaning device you install in your black water tank. When hooked up to a water source (city water) it sprays a number of high pressure water jets in all different directions inside the tank. This provides a scrubbing action that helps (A LOT) keep the inside of your black tank squeaky clean and sweet smelling!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RogerW said:


> Todays the BIG day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIPPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, I FEEL LIKE A PUPPY WIGGLING AT THE FRONT DOOR
[/quote]
Just don't pee at the front door and you'll be fine!!!!!

Have fun!!!!

oh - and be sure to get yourself a 'treat' for waiting so well....beer seems to be the "cookie" of choice around these parts


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

Enjoy the TT. Welcome to the forum. Lots of good info here.


----------

